# My Dilema???



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I am not a veteran bow hunter but I have gotten the fever real bad recently. I am looking at getting a new bow and have narrowed it down to two choices: the Hoyt Alphamax 32 and the Mathews Reezen 7.0. If any one has had any problems with either I would like to know what they are and what ya'll think about them both. Also If you have any other recommendations I would like to hear those as well. Thanks ahead for any input.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Are you getting ready for NEXT year?


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, definitely not this year, not near enough time to get ready.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry no help on the bows...but welcome to bowhunting, it's addictive.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I shoot an AM32 and love it. I'm kind of a Hoyt fan boy but have read good reviews on the Reezen. My suggestion would be to shoot both if you haven't already and pick the one that feels the best. Something should stand out with one of them. I don't think you will go wrong either way. They both have a 7" brace height so it will be good and forgiving for you as a beginner. Another must for me is good customer service. I would find a good archery shop close to your area and stay away from the big retail chain stores. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Sorry no help on the bows...but welcome to bowhunting, it's addictive.


I'll have to echo this statement. Take your time and get ready, maybe get some hog hunts or something this spring, cause once you catch the fever, it's really hard to get rid of.......


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Make the trip to Triple edge archery (dayton) look up Tyler, Sam, or Mark all these guys know what they are talking about or at least do a good job pretending like they do. They will let you shoot all different types of bows while educating you on the pros and cons on which bow you are shooting. Me personally I shoot a Mathews DXT, I look for three things #1 quiet, #2 somewhat fast, #3 light weight. Thats just what I believe I need in order to be a successful bowhunter (Bowhunting aint easy). Wherever you go to purchase whatever brand name bow you purchase make sure you shoot it and ask alot of questions and get alot of answers. True answers not Obama answers. These things are too expensive to purchase and later find out you dont like it. Just my 2 cents. Oh and I promise you once you stick your first deer you'll be hooked!!!!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

hammerdown said:


> Make the trip to Triple edge archery (dayton) look up Tyler, Sam, or Mark all these guys know what they are talking about or at least do a good job pretending like they do. They will let you shoot all different types of bows while educating you on the pros and cons on which bow you are shooting.


Not to get into a my shop your shop deal here because I've heard great things about Triple Edge. It is a long drive from Pearland though and Santa Fe Archery is also a great shop that is a bit closer to him. Either way he will be doing himself a favor going to a real shop and not some place like Bass Pro or Gander Mountain.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

I have the Reezen 7.0 and have no complaints. I bought this bow in the spring and will be chasing my first pope and young pretty soon with it. It is hard to beat a Mathews. That is my opinion.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Head over to Sante Fe Archery, and try them side b y side along with several others as well. Have them set the bows up to the same draw weight and shoot the same arrows through each. 

I went in there several times and shot several of the top named bows going nowdays. I wasn't particular in which brand I wanted simply had a list of what I wanted in the bow it's self. I wanted some speed but it didn't need to break 300fps, I wanted quiet more than anything and I wanted something which I could work on myself with out having to spend 30 - 50 bucks to change this that or the other. 

Personally I went with the Bowtech Admiral after looking it over and shooting it several times, it simply had more of what I was looking for in one package. I am not a fan boy of any company especially Bowtech as their customer service completely sucks, however they do have a quality product in the Admiral. It is easily adjustable to draw lengths in 1/2" increments, can be completely let down with out using a press, and is pushing my 470gr FMJ's right at 270fps. It can also be easily let off from a full draw with out having an overly noticeable jump if needed when in a hunting situation. 

As others have mentioned take your time and look hard more than once at your top selections and compare them to others as equally as possible. Only then will you get something your going to be happy with for years to come. 

Good luck,
SR


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the info...I will let ya'll know what I decide and you will definately know when I kill my first deer with it.


----------

